# Rat Farm



## Hsut77 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought I would share some pics of the ever expanding rat farm.
I have 2 racks all plumbed with a watering system and another one ready to go. 
Prodcuing nice numbers now and starting to establish a reliable colony. 
Next on the agenda is to make some birthing racks as the 50lt tubs are a little big for one mum but too small for two mums.


----------



## Camo (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good mate. Very good setup.


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 27, 2008)

nice set up. where did you get those water nozzles from?


----------



## SCam (Oct 27, 2008)

looks like a feast for a very lucky snake/reptile


----------



## Reptilia (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice setup.
Where do you get the drippers from?


----------



## xenathepython (Oct 27, 2008)

looks good, I breed mice like that.


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sippers are from Agselect.com, got them when the dollar was at .94 US so won't be getting any more soon!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice Setup mate ! What mesh size are you using for the tops of the tubs? I intend of breeding my own as well but on a smaller scale. Thx


----------



## mungus (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice mate - want one..........lol


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 27, 2008)

pinkmus said:


> Nice Setup mate ! What mesh size are you using for the tops of the tubs? I intend of breeding my own as well but on a smaller scale. Thx



I am using normal aviary wire from Bunnings, 10mm I think it is.


----------



## pinkmus (Oct 27, 2008)

Thx mate


----------



## garthy (Oct 27, 2008)

BRILLIANT!!! it's screaming genius and forgive me for poaching ideas. well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wokka (Oct 27, 2008)

Do the drikers ever jam on or leak?


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 27, 2008)

I just dont see how the rats can eat their fill of food when the pellets are sitting on top of the wire, instead of being able to grasp it in their hands. It must be hard to take bites out of a pellet that doesn't keep still???

Not having a go at your design or anything, Hsut77.


----------



## mckellar007 (Oct 27, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> I just dont see how the rats can eat their fill of food when the pellets are sitting on top of the wire, instead of being able to grasp it in their hands. It must be hard to take bites out of a pellet that doesn't keep still???
> 
> Not having a go at your design or anything, Hsut77.


 
i have some set up exactly the same way, because the wire is 10mm holes, the rats reach through, grab the pellet, bite off a chunk and then run off and chew away on that. only difference is i use water bottles.


----------



## Southside Morelia (Oct 27, 2008)

Great set up, well done champ!!!


----------



## solar 17 (Oct 27, 2008)

*rat house*

l see one major design fault [geographical] its not on the north-side of brisbane with rats for sale.....cheers solar 17


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 27, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> i have some set up exactly the same way, because the wire is 10mm holes, the rats reach through, grab the pellet, bite off a chunk and then run off and chew away on that. only difference is i use water bottles.


 
Ah..okay!


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 27, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> i have some set up exactly the same way, because the wire is 10mm holes, the rats reach through, grab the pellet, bite off a chunk and then run off and chew away on that. only difference is i use water bottles.



That is true, After a few bites the pellets can be pulled through the wire. It keeps everything clean also and the food is not fouled. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 27, 2008)

wokka said:


> Do the drikers ever jam on or leak?



Have had one leak this week, but the tank never has more capacity then 20lt so there is no way one tub can fill with water.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you give the rats more than just pellets? A lactating mother needs more than just pellets to remain healthy especially if she is up the duff every month.


----------



## xenathepython (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love toi know more about your watering system, I'm suck and tired of water bottles, so any info, how much did they cost, can you get them in australia, if so where from??


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 27, 2008)

Love the wire/pellet idea, I really need to breed but just dont want to (I have done it before in stupid aquarium set up, but not for herps). So what, each tub represents a litter does it? You simply transfer the rats from dirty tub to a clean one then ditch the contence of the dirty one, wash and start again? So simple yet very effective. This is why I didn't want to breed, cleaning up can be tricky-taking rats out while you clean up, partitioning sections off, all to hard, but this would be so easy


----------



## Australis (Oct 27, 2008)

Great set-up youve got yourself there Hsut77
ive definitely got to pull my finger out! :lol:



Jewly said:


> Do you give the rats more than just pellets? A lactating mother needs more than just pellets to remain healthy especially if she is up the duff every month.



What else besides pellets does a lactating mother need?
I'm just using rodent pellets, bio-mare and some dry dog 
food atm for my rats and mice, rarely anything else.


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jewly said:


> Do you give the rats more than just pellets? A lactating mother needs more than just pellets to remain healthy especially if she is up the duff every month.



The rats also get good quality dog food once a week and also veg once a week. They do well on the diet. They are also not pregnant once a month as I rest them after a litter. These are not mass produced rodents. The rats are well cared for and show it in the quality of food produced for my collection.

Other q's,

In terms of cleaning, easy as!!! Have 2 sets of containers, change over rats, dump the old littler, clean the tubs and refill. Takes 10 min once a week.

With the sippers have a look on www.agselect.com, you can get them in Australia but they are expensive!!!! I got mine for $6 per sipper including all tubing etc.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 27, 2008)

I give my rats a small amount of fruit and vegetables each day along with a rat mix which I add a small amount of this apple flavoured pellet mix which they just love. With new mother's they need a daily diet of soft, high protein food (dog food, egg, chicken, etc) and this is also what the babies first start eating as well once they are weaned. I also offer my mother's slightly warm water with a bit of sugar mixed in to drink straight after giving birth.


----------



## wokka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> Have had one leak this week, but the tank never has more capacity then 20lt so there is no way one tub can fill with water.



You are ahead of me! I was going to say the header tanks look a little big for four tubs. WE try to only provide one days water so if they flood it minimises drowning.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 28, 2008)

Just wondering Jewly,why you give the mothers slightly warm water with sugar mixed in,is their any benefits in doing this.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 28, 2008)

wokka said:


> You are ahead of me! I was going to say the header tanks look a little big for four tubs. WE try to only provide one days water so if they flood it minimises drowning.


 
Drill small holes in the tubs. That way if a leak occurs the rats dont drown.


----------



## wokka (Oct 28, 2008)

CodeRed said:


> Drill small holes in the tubs. That way if a leak occurs the rats dont drown.



The problem is that if a drinker on the top row jams it wets the tub below. We had about 500 drikers of three different types nd would get about a flood a week mainly from bedding ( a piece of wood shaving) getting caught in the nozzle.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 28, 2008)

serpenttongue said:


> I just dont see how the rats can eat their fill of food when the pellets are sitting on top of the wire, instead of being able to grasp it in their hands. It must be hard to take bites out of a pellet that doesn't keep still???
> 
> Not having a go at your design or anything, Hsut77.



I used the same wire and after 5 minutes they all had it sorted , a few bites or even a few twists of the pellet and it fell through very easily .

Hsut77 , nice set up , i do a similar one with concrete mixing tubs as they were very cheap for the size .
I am thinking of a drip system with a 25L , but I am thinking of using the actual dripper off my old plastic bottles , has any one done this or can any one see any issues with using them ?


----------



## Jewly (Oct 28, 2008)

pythons73 said:


> Just wondering Jewly,why you give the mothers slightly warm water with sugar mixed in,is their any benefits in doing this.


 
I was reading on a UK site that this breeder does that for her mother's just after they give birth. She doesn't give the reason but I would say that it just helps to raise the blood sugar level and give her more energy because she's probably too tired to eat much and she wouldn't want to be away from her babies too much at that time. Also, I'd say that the warm water is just a bit more palatable than cold water, especially as they usually give birth during the night.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 28, 2008)

wokka said:


> The problem is that if a drinker on the top row jams it wets the tub below. We had about 500 drikers of three different types nd would get about a flood a week mainly from bedding ( a piece of wood shaving) getting caught in the nozzle.


 
Ahh yes the dreaded bedding in the nozzle. It always seems to be the same culprits every time too. I had one tub of adult mice that would jam their bottle every couple of days ... they live in the freezer now  

Maybe if the drinkers are up high less bedding will get jammed in them?


----------



## Retic (Oct 28, 2008)

Good set up there, I have had a couple of sippers leak but mostly it is because they weren't adjusted properly. It is so much easier than continually topping up bottles.
I can't see any reason for providing female rats with anything other than dry rat pellets, I have been breeding rats for years and never had a problem. By all means supplement their diet but they don't NEED it.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice job mate. Very well thought out. And I love the watering system.


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 28, 2008)

I just ordered some stainless steal rat sippers from Multiquip yesterday. $2.65 each plus shipping. Pretty sure they're in Australia... need to go and find some tubing though, already got a bunch of 20L buckets free from work.


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 28, 2008)

blackthorn said:


> I just ordered some stainless steal rat sippers from Multiquip yesterday. $2.65 each plus shipping. Pretty sure they're in Australia... need to go and find some tubing though, already got a bunch of 20L buckets free from work.



Do you have a pic of these sippers?


----------



## garthy (Oct 28, 2008)

With the sippers have a look on www.agselect.com, you can get them in Australia but they are expensive!!!! I got mine for $6 per sipper including all tubing etc.[/QUOTE]

I purchased a pile of cheap water bottles and pulled the tubing/bearing set up out. I inserted this into some tubing that hung into the cage and fed it from a larger sealed vessel. Served its purpose beautifully and required so much less filling.


----------



## Jewly (Oct 28, 2008)

boa said:


> I can't see any reason for providing female rats with anything other than dry rat pellets, I have been breeding rats for years and never had a problem. By all means supplement their diet but they don't NEED it.


 
How boring would it be to eat the same thing day in and day out. You appreciate being able to eat a varied diet and I'm sure your rats would too. My rats absolutely love their fresh fruit and veges and they would have to be more healthy and happy with a varied diet.


----------



## garthy (Oct 28, 2008)

Jewly said:


> How boring would it be to eat the same thing day in and day out. You appreciate being able to eat a varied diet and I'm sure your rats would too. My rats absolutely love their fresh fruit and veges and they would have to be more healthy and happy with a varied diet.




Poor bloody snakes have to eat rats every week too! BORING!!!


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 28, 2008)

lol if people had a cheap food in pellet form id eat it, lol uni students all over the world would be in on it, more money for beer.


----------



## KaaTom (Oct 28, 2008)

My rats get bio mare cubes, lucerne chaff, cracked corn, wheat, sunflower seeds, fruit & veg and they absolutely LOVE mealworms....
I love the look of your set up... *goes off mumbling on how to improve my current housing*


----------



## Jewly (Oct 28, 2008)

garthy said:


> Poor bloody snakes have to eat rats every week too! BORING!!!


 
Ummm no, actually they don't. :?

There are lots of things you can feed snakes and people often vary their diet as well.


----------



## KaaTom (Oct 28, 2008)

Thats right, chicken & quail can be on the menu too I believe


----------



## blackthorn (Oct 29, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> Do you have a pic of these sippers?



The website didn't have photos, but I believe they were posted today, so I'll take a photo when they arrive... I think they're the stainless steal version of the plastic chicken drinkers.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 29, 2008)

How do you find they go reaching the food since the tubs are so tall? Especially the bubs just weaned?

Always been curious as to how that works, asI always keep my wire with the food in reach, if the tubs are too tall I provide a box they can sit on to reach comfortably.


----------



## Hsut77 (Oct 29, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> How do you find they go reaching the food since the tubs are so tall? Especially the bubs just weaned?
> 
> Always been curious as to how that works, asI always keep my wire with the food in reach, if the tubs are too tall I provide a box they can sit on to reach comfortably.



There is more than enough bedding to halve the distance between the floor to the wire, and as Rats are actually very intelligent they always work out how to get more food into their bellies. The extra height also lets them stand fully and not be so confined. With weaners the mums take care of that, lining the nests with all manner of food items. Most 4 week old rats can work out how to feed themselves anyway.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 29, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> There is more than enough bedding to halve the distance between the floor to the wire, and as Rats are actually very intelligent they always work out how to get more food into their bellies. The extra height also lets them stand fully and not be so confined. With weaners the mums take care of that, lining the nests with all manner of food items. Most 4 week old rats can work out how to feed themselves anyway.


 
Ah thats good then, I always worry that they can't get to the food, I have to remember they are rats and experts at what they do :lol:

I like to give them standing room aswell, I modified my rat rack so 4/5 of the area is fairly high, then the lower parts remains the food area. ( no food in the picture as that was just after I placed them in for the first time! ) The mice rack was no problems as the tubs were high enough anyway.

Nice job by the way I wouldnt mind setting up automatic waterers, bottles can be a pain sometimes with not working properly.


----------



## Hooglabah (Oct 29, 2008)

awwww baby rats are so cute once they have fur on them anyway. then they get bigger and they arent so cute or when they look like little pink jelly beans also not so cute. still much rather feed the snake than have oodles of rats.


----------



## centralian11 (Oct 29, 2008)

I like that idea . Going to the rats now and not looking forward to filling 250 water bottles which i do every day .Yes i will be using a set up similar to yours starting tomorrow but i will be using the tube and ball from water bottles on a plastic tube . Then i can have more rats as i sure need them . My rats are fed with pellets in a similar way only i do not have them on top but rather inside a cage with a wire top on the cylinder.
I have been using a rat and mouse cube from Norco and am finding that i am getting less waste and better litter sizes and healthier rodents all round . After 15 years of breeding feeders i think with that watering systemi may have at last found the right answer to breeding feeder rodents .
Barry


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 29, 2008)

I am loving this simple idea! Thanks for sharing. 

So how exactly does bedding get caught in the drippers? Does it get lodged up in the nozzle? Or do they leak when bedding is on the very tip?



garthy said:


> Poor bloody snakes have to eat rats every week too! BORING!!!



Hahaha.... Ba-boom! Tchi!


----------



## blackthorn (Nov 1, 2008)

Hsut77 said:


> Do you have a pic of these sippers?




They arrived today, so here's a pic. They're 3 piece things, the one on the right is assembled, the one on the left is not.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Dec 3, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> How do you find they go reaching the food since the tubs are so tall? Especially the bubs just weaned?
> 
> Always been curious as to how that works, asI always keep my wire with the food in reach, if the tubs are too tall I provide a box they can sit on to reach comfortably.


 
Rats can jump quite high as well. So if worst comes to worst they'll jump to the mesh and then get the food...


----------

